# My first froglets out of the water



## Nepenthesx (Jun 4, 2021)

These are my very first froglets that I have raised from eggs. They came out of the water over Xmas. They are bakhuis. My very first successful clutch


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Awesome! Always a happy moment when they come out of he water! (I've got 14 Ameerega pepperi tadpoles right now and I'll be rejoicing when each of them emerge from the water lol).


----------



## (sic) (Mar 29, 2016)

Congratulations!


----------



## HiDdEnTaLnT (Sep 2, 2021)

Awesome. My Leucs just grew their back legs over Christmas. I'm hoping for frogglets soon!


----------



## Dendrobation (Jan 2, 2022)

Jealous. I have yet to have the pleasure of working with tads, but hopefully not much longer!


----------

